

A brief update on NUMA and MySQL - spudlyo
http://blog.jcole.us/2012/04/16/a-brief-update-on-numa-and-mysql/

======
jamesaguilar
What will be really interesting is when MySQL does NUMA-aware allocation and
scheduling. Anecdotally I have seen huge improvements in some of my programs
when I arrange to have the data and threads related to a specific request stay
on the same NUMA node. AFAIK, MySQL does not currently do this.

------
hachiya
The post refers to Twitter MySQL 5.5. I would be interested to know what
Percona, a more mature fork, is doing with respect to these recent patches
from Twitter.

~~~
jeremycole
As far as I know, neither Percona nor any of the others have picked up our
changes or anything like them. However we'll be working with them to get
something that makes sense in a generally available release.

~~~
hachiya
Thanks for the update. It's great to hear that there may be some work done to
make these improvements part of Percona or others.

